# ESB overcharging



## ClubMan (28 Oct 2007)

Not sure if this was mentioned before but seems like many (most? all?) _ESB _customers who received estimated bills straddling a price change period could have been incorrectly charged. At least according to this _Sunday Indo _article:

[broken link removed]
ESB pays price for filleting small customers

For those (like me) who might be concerned because they have bills that meet those criteria it might be worth using the [broken link removed] to get onto them and ask for a review of their account billing. Or just write to them.


----------



## Millie2 (6 Nov 2007)

Thanks for bringing this up.  I think I may be one of those in this situation.  Are the ESB not checking all records and identifying the account holders who were effected?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

I believe that they are but if you think or know that you fit the criteria mentioned above (e.g. at least one estimated bill straddling a price change period) in the last few years then get onto them separately anyway. Of course I did using their online form which promises a response within 5 working days but not a peep since...


----------



## paddi22 (6 Nov 2007)

The last few bills we got have been overcharged. this was pointed out to ESB and they gave us credit which covered our last bill completely. The new bill came in last week and they estimated us as owing 450 euro! Madness!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

paddi22 said:


> The last few bills we got have been overcharged. this was pointed out to ESB and they gave us credit which covered our last bill completely.


You mean on estimated bills?


> The new bill came in last week and they estimated us as owing 450 euro! Madness!


You do know that you can correct an inaccurate estimated meter reading [broken link removed]? And that over time inaccurate estimated meter readings should (excepting circumstances mentioned in my original post) balance out?


----------



## paddi22 (6 Nov 2007)

Yes our bills are usually estimated. 
We do use the online 'corrector' but it's a pain having to do it for nearly every bill now. You have to wait for the new bill to be issued and it complicates the whole process. If the amounts were 20 or even 50 euro within range i wouldn't mind - i'd let it slide and claim back every now and then, but the 450 is about 300 euro over what we usually pay!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

Do they offer _Equaliser _any more where they average your bill for a year and charge the same amount each month/two months? I don't see it obviously mentioned on their website now. On the other hand if they are habitually estimating bills without taking meter readings as often as they should then complain!


----------



## jpd (6 Nov 2007)

Our meter has been read by an ESB meter reader once in the last 5 years! I thought that they had all become extinct until one called around 6 weeks ago!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2007)

jpd said:


> Our meter has been read by an ESB meter reader once in the last 5 years! I thought that they had all become extinct until one called around 6 weeks ago!


You should complain so.

By the way - this stuff about estimated bills does not, in itself, have any relevance to my original post which was specifically about overcharging due to estimated bills straddling a price change!


----------



## Merrion (7 Nov 2007)

jpd said:


> Our meter has been read by an ESB meter reader once in the last 5 years!


 
According to the esb site - "You will receive 6 bills per year from ESB Customer Supply, *2* of these will be based on Planned Estimated Readings." So they should be coming to read your meter more often than they are


----------



## AJC (7 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Do they offer _Equaliser _any more where they average your bill for a year and charge the same amount each month/two months? I don't see it obviously mentioned on their website now. On the other hand if they are habitually estimating bills without taking meter readings as often as they should then complain!


 
I use equalizer. The do re-calculate the amount approximately twice a year, usually upwards, sometimes downwards


----------



## Millie2 (8 Nov 2007)

Clubman, sent my query off today to ESB re this and I await their reply in 5 days!!!  I would like to thank you for bringing it to our attention.  

We always receive an estimated bill just after Christmas and this usually straddles a price increase.  I know I raised the issue with a customer service person before but was just fobbed off, so we'll see how we go this time.  Thanks again


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

I asked them to check mine and got a letter back saying that there was no problem. Short of actually trawling through everything I guess I'll have to take their word for it.


----------



## michaelm (26 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I asked them to check mine and got a letter back saying that there was no problem. Short of actually trawling through everything I guess I'll have to take their word for it.


I suspect that in the vast majority of cases any overcharging was negligible.  The ESB apparently do four 'Readings' and two 'Estimates' per year.  As the estimates are based on previous consumption they should be pretty close to correct (mine are always close anyway).  The ESB should routinely calculate the difference between the last actual reading before a price change and the first reading after a price change (regardless of how many bills that may span) so they can, based on weighted daily averages, workout a more accurate bill and make rebates where required.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

michaelm said:


> The ESB apparently do four 'Readings' and two 'Estimates' per year.


They are supposed to but whether they actually do or not is another question. Anecdotal evidece suggests that in some cases they estimate bills much more often than they read the meters.


> As the estimates are based on previous consumption they should be pretty close to correct (mine are always close anyway).


Unless your usage pattern changes - e.g. we used to have the nightsaver immersion on every night (other than holidays etc.) but realised that we really did not need to do this so have cut it down to 2-3 nights a week now which will have a significant impact on our electricity usage (i.e. a saving of up to 3kW x 4 hours = 12kWh* at the night rate for the nights that it's off).

* I realise that due to thermostat control of the immersion element heating it will not actually be this maximum amount...


----------



## jpd (26 Nov 2007)

> The ESB apparently do four 'Readings' and two 'Estimates' per year.



I am prepared to swear an oath that this is not the case in Mt Merrion.


----------

